# empty feeling



## tiggy725 (May 25, 2002)

does anyone else get a sort of empty/burning feeling in their stomach? mostly it's after eating or drinking, and i wish i could just lie down in my comfy bed and go back to sleep.


----------



## julia.G (Jun 16, 2002)

yeah i get that and nothing seems to make it better. is there anything that helps u?


----------

